# Oligonicella scudderi



## Mantida (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## asdsdf (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, nice!

That's the one you found a while back right?


----------



## Mantida (Feb 6, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Wow, nice!That's the one you found a while back right?


Yuppers!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh is it cute!


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pic Nola! is it adult female? I have yet to have a chance finding one of these in the park, but i was told they can be found even in South East of Texas.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 7, 2008)

Rebecca, she is not only cute, she's adorable!  

Yen, yes this one is an adult female, she's the only one I have who's been pooping out ooths for me, literally.


----------



## Gruby626 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hehe it has cool little short antenas ;D


----------



## andy hood (Feb 8, 2008)

stunning mantid indeed


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

Apparently, while I was gone for my sports tournament, an ootheca hatched... one nymph. That kind of worries me: an early bird, or the only survivor? :huh: I am really hoping it's not the latter. Will leave me in suspense until any activity from the other oothecae surface!






So tiny! Better scour my yard tomorrow for springtails and other teenies... in the mean time I'll have to see if I can get a springtail culture!





















What the nymph is currently housed in...


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats! I'm sure it's just the early bird. I bet you'll wake up to a bunch more of them.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

Andrew said:


> Congrats! I'm sure it's just the early bird. I bet you'll wake up to a bunch more of them.


I really hope so. I scrambled out of bed this morning to see if one hatched anything more... nada.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

One more nymph has hatched.

Evidently, these nymphs and oothecae want to keep me in suspense. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 10, 2008)

Mantida said:


> Rebecca, she is not only cute, she's adorable!  Yen, yes this one is an adult female, she's the only one I have who's been pooping out ooths for me, literally.


She's a good girl, and u should tell her that!  that is why they arn't hatching quickly, they want praise and then they will wag their little butts! :lol:


----------



## Mantida (Feb 10, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> She's a good girl, and u should tell her that!  that is why they arn't hatching quickly, they want praise and then they will wag their little butts! :lol:


 :lol: 

Have you gotten my two ooths yet for the trade?

Yours should hatch soon too, I dunno when they were laid (the first two I sent you) but be sure to keep it in a container that doesn't have holes, otherwise the nymphs will get out! They are very small, and could probably fit through a hole the size of one and a half of a toothpick. Be sure to get your springtails from edsflymeat too, I don't think these guys can take melanogaster.


----------

